# saturday night 2/28 Spartans in Southington



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2009)

yes, a non skiing event.  who wants to pound some beers with Powhunter and I?  greg, grassi, tim anyone.........


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll be in Vermont, but throw a few back for me.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't drink, but i'll swing by.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

need to run it by the wife but it might be possible.  her hs girlfriend is in town and they have had 2 or 3 girls nights in the last week.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I don't drink, but i'll swing by.


I don't swing by, but I'll drink.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> her hs girlfriend is in town and they have had 2 or 3 girls nights in the last week.




this sounds promising......and a little dirty.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> this sounds promising......and a little dirty.



mrs grassi read this and quickly stated that she might come to the spartan as well.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 26, 2009)

I would love to join you guys for a few beers, but Southington is quite a drive home to Westfield MA after throwing back a few.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 27, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I don't drink, but i'll swing by.



Are ya bringing the new rig????

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Feb 27, 2009)

There is a band playing too.....kinda like Jimmy Buffet 70s and 80s stuff....I will introduce any single guys to some skanky waitresses

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Are ya bringing the new rig????
> 
> 
> steveo



Yes



powhunter said:


> There is a band playing too.....kinda like Jimmy Buffet 70s and 80s stuff....I will introduce any single guys to some skanky waitresses
> 
> steveo



In!


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2009)

:lol: That didn't take much! 

Wish I could join you guys... but once again, I can't.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: That didn't take much!
> 
> Wish I could join you guys... but once again, I can't.



Brian coming down?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 27, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: That didn't take much!
> 
> Wish I could join you guys... but once again, I can't.




why not?  we're all gonna be skiing tomorrow.  go home, shower, dump the kids with brian and head out for some tasty beers.  or if you dont want to, send brian in your place.


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2009)

Brian has to help his dad at his new house, so that's going to take up the evening. Otherwise, that's exactly what I would do.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 28, 2009)

what time are you guys shooting for?


----------



## powhunter (Feb 28, 2009)

I should be done with work...by 830 or 9  

steveo


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2009)

Is this Spartan II Pizza in Plantsville? Or something else? Anybody have an address and time?


----------



## powhunter (Feb 28, 2009)

yes


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2009)

Do they have a day care?


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2009)

It's a pizza place! We'll just bring em along and hope they fall asleep under the table.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2009)

What time is everyone shooting for, 9?


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2009)

Got me. I'd like to go but I don't know when anyone is planning to be there. Then again, Brian's still not home so until he gets here, I'm stuck.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2009)

i'll be there by nine.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2009)

severine said:


> Got me. I'd like to go but I don't know when anyone is planning to be there. Then again, Brian's still not home so until he gets here, I'm stuck.



Maybe Brian is at Spartans already.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 28, 2009)

i will be there at some point... 9:30 at the latest.


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe Brian is at Spartans already.



He's a dead man if he is! :uzi:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 1, 2009)

My head hurts...Someone told me I was drinking tequila out of the bottle...glad todays not a pow day!!

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 1, 2009)

powhunter said:


> My head hurts...Someone told me I was drinking tequila out of the bottle...glad todays not a pow day!!
> 
> steveo



ha ha.  good time last night.  great to hang with the AZ crew outside of a ski area situation.  if i wasn't driving i would have been a mess for sure.  such temptation to get bombed.


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2009)

You could have crashed at Jeff's house, Grassi!  Steve-The tequila must have happened after we left! 

Nice to get out for a couple of hours and have a couple beers. I even was down 1.2 lbs this morning so it didn't seem to affect me weight-wise.  If I didn't have to drive, I, too, would have indulged more. But that's okay. It was cool hanging with you guys.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2009)

powhunter said:


> My head hurts...Someone told me I was drinking tequila out of the bottle...glad todays not a pow day!!
> 
> steveo



And there is reason number 2 why I don't drink anymore:grin:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2009)

i woke up on Johns couch and it took me like 5 minutes to figure out where the eff i was.....


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2009)

:lol: Why am I not surprised? :lol:


----------

